# Word 2007 table to fit entire page



## Andrewww (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi, this should be an easy one but I can't figure it out by myself.

I want to create a table in Word 2007. I can have the columns to fit the width of the page, but the rows will not expand to the height of the page.

How do I make the table to fit the entire page without having to manually resize every single row?

Thanks!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Does this help at all:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HA100343141033.aspx?pid=CH101732061033

at the part *Distribute rows and columns evenly*

This is for Word 2003, so not sure if it will work for 2007:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/HP052571211033.aspx

Regards

eddie


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I have Word 2007, and I just tried this, so I am sure that it works.

Just take the bottom line of the bottom row to the point on the page that you consider the whole page. 
Then high-light all the cells in one full column (One click just above the top of a column easily does that.)
Then right-click over any of the high-lighted cells and select the command: [*Distribute Rows Evenly*]

That's all.


----------

